# Old Victor talking machine plaque...



## woodswalker (May 11, 2010)

Haven't had much time to clean up the stuff found in the foundation yet...so I figured I'd start out with this little plaque.
    At first I thought maybe a vin # for a buggy!![8|] but even cooler to find out it is the plaque from an Voice box!!  Check out the pics on this link...and as soon as I get a chance I will post the Plaque!!!! Dates back to very early 1900's!

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Talking_Machine_Company


----------



## woodswalker (May 11, 2010)

*RE: Old Victor talking machine plaque...Got pics now!!!!!*

Hard to make out but theres the dog and the the phonograph


----------



## woodswalker (May 11, 2010)

*RE: Old Victor talking machine plaque...Got pics now!!!!!*

Another....


----------



## woodswalker (May 11, 2010)

*RE: Old Victor talking machine plaque...Got pics now!!!!!*

Has some erosion on it...soaked in WD-40 and scrubbed and I think this is as good as its gonna get!!


----------



## Wangan (May 11, 2010)

My sister has our old crank up Victrola and has a cover and without the huge speaker horn,must have been the new fangled portable type.[] It looks just like the bottom picture in the link except its not the 'floor model' type.We used to play it out at camp where there was no electricity.Dads favorite was "The Yellow Rose of Texas" and he would dance around and 'air conduct' the orchestra after quite a few brews.Every time I hear about Victrola's it reminds me of the old ana logy,"That person talks so much,I swear they were vaccinated with a Victrola needle".

 From what you`ve been finding I`d say the spot is late 1800`s to TOC(turn of the century) or so.I`m betting there are some neat bottles there somewhere.Good luck.


----------



## woodswalker (May 11, 2010)

Thanks!! I figured it was TOC and had some newer junk on top....and thanks I been wondering what TOC stood for[] 
    I won't be able to make it back out there till friday or whenever this darn rain stops.....I can barely contain my excitement....trouble is my digging partner tires easily. He has had severe brain damage from a 4 wheeler accident and a year ago underwent brain surgery....So between his ups and downs and seizures its hard for me to want to keep going and going when he wears out after an hour of  searching...so little by little unless I get another digging partner it'll take awhile to search this one. []
 Amanda


----------



## TJSJHART (May 11, 2010)

i can't really make it out in the pics,,,but is it that one scene with the dog sittin in front of an old phonograph player ?  it would say , " HIS MASTERS VOICE" ? that was a patented design for RCA VICTOR...  thats the only thing i could think of..after i typed all this i clicked the link ,,,duh


----------



## coreya (May 11, 2010)

based on the serial number the victrola would have been made in 1920. I've included a link to the VV-X series.
VV-X victrola


----------



## kwalker (May 15, 2010)

I found one of them too when I was walking in the woods a few years ago. Cleaned it up a little


----------



## woodswalker (May 16, 2010)

That is very cool...yours is ALOT nicer than mine...I'll have to look it up and see how old yours is or do you know already??? mines from the 20's


----------



## kwalker (May 17, 2010)

Yeah my plaque is originally from a model VE 10-35X. Only about 3,000 produced it says. You can look yours up too here Victrola Serial Numbers

 Your original Victrola is here machine Your production dates to 1920 using the last digits after VV-X and there were about 552,000 made during the production period from 1910 to 1921.

 Nice article in there too. My serial plate doesnt have this kind of article available

 Hope this helped!


----------

